# Well point dewatering



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

For those of you who have this available in your area, how are you paying for this?

Pay to drive points, and a by the day fee to run the pumps? Do you watch the pumps, or does the company provide somebody to monitor the pumps?

It is not available within 170 miles of me, and although I have seen it done and worked around it I have never paid for it.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

good place to get a quote http://www.griffindewatering.com/locations.html


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

From what I've seen it can go any way, by the well, by the foot of well, by the job, you watch the pumps, they watch the pumps depends on the system and what all parties are comfortable with. You could also get a quote from Moretrench.


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

Check to on whether you have to be licensed or not. You have to hold two licenses in this State to drive a well point - contractors license and well drillers license.


----------



## waldrop (Jan 3, 2010)

it depends on two things
how deep is your cut ?
where is the water table?


----------

